# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Prop Cycle in progress PICTURES

## alphadog

Prop 75mg/ED

Through 7 weeks

----------


## alphadog

actually those are only through like 5 weeks

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good lean build!! i can really tell a difference from the first 2 pics white shorts look a whole lot more full. good luck and keep posted

----------


## LunchEater

definitely can notice a size increase.

----------


## alphadog

Started at 173lbs in the second and third pics, and in pic 1 and four I'm about 195.. And today I weighed in at 200lbs !!!

----------


## gym_junki

good work how long do u have to go? 
How many body parts are u pining? And what r they?

----------


## alphadog

> good work how long do u have to go? 
> How many body parts are u pining? And what r they?


I'm going 12-14 weeks.. First cycle.. I pin right glute, left glute, left quad, right quad, left tricep, right tricep, left delt, right delt- repeat.. 8 spots resting one per week..

----------


## RED26

Looking good man. How your diet looks like? If you don't mind telling us.

----------


## alphadog

> Looking good man. How your diet looks like? If you don't mind telling us.


to be honest i dont calculate the exact numbers.. i do my best to eat as much protein, fat, and carbs as i feel is good.. of course i shoot for like 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per pound i weigh.. my day usually looks like this:

wake up- banana and protein shake with whole milk

1.5 hours later- egg sandwich or usually turkey swiss mayo on whole wheat bagel

3 hours later- usually biggest fatty mean like a cheesesteak sandwich or a turkey club on whole wheat

3 hours later- turkey on whole wheat with mayo 3 slices bread

2 hours later- protein shake or protein bar with whole milk

1 hour later- N.O. shotgun shake which has 20g protein *WORKOUT*

Post Workout- banana and cytogainer shake with whole milk

1.5 hours later- peanut butter by itslef or on whole wheat and monster milk shake with whole milk

BED

a lot of people may not agree with my diet but ive put on 30 pounds now within 8 weeks while on cycle, with no bloat basically, im solid, my avatar is me.

----------


## alphadog

back progress

----------


## RED26

> to be honest i dont calculate the exact numbers.. i do my best to eat as much protein, fat, and carbs as i feel is good.. of course i shoot for like 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per pound i weigh.. my day usually looks like this:
> 
> wake up- banana and protein shake with whole milk
> 
> 1.5 hours later- egg sandwich or usually turkey swiss mayo on whole wheat bagel
> 
> 3 hours later- usually biggest fatty mean like a cheesesteak sandwich or a turkey club on whole wheat
> 
> 3 hours later- turkey on whole wheat with mayo 3 slices bread
> ...


WOW... You just got me MORE amazed... 
Hell... Who cares what the others say, If you look like that and you're making that kind of gains, keep it that way. 

My guess is that you have an incredible metabolism, resulting in your progress. But hey... That's a great thing.

----------


## alphadog

Yeah I def agree my metabolism is ridiculous... The only thing is that if I don't eat a lot and go to the gym I lose the weight

----------


## Silent-lemon

Nice gains man.
Im actually pretty set on a Prop cycle myself (150 mg E0D, instead of 75 mg ED)

Are you getting the legendary Prop injection pain?

I noticed you said no bloating, so ill assume your not having problems with water retention as well?

Any sign of the dreaded Gyno?

Cheers man, and congrats on your progress.

----------


## alphadog

> Nice gains man.
> Im actually pretty set on a Prop cycle myself (150 mg E0D, instead of 75 mg ED)
> 
> Are you getting the legendary Prop injection pain?
> 
> I noticed you said no bloating, so ill assume your not having problems with water retention as well?
> 
> Any sign of the dreaded Gyno?
> 
> Cheers man, and congrats on your progress.


this is my first cycle and i chose to do ED injections and have no regrets, i kind of look forward to the injections. my first injections in my glutes and quads hurt for probably a week after i first did them to the point where i couldnt crouch down all the way, but after the first set of injections it was all tolerable they just left me with a funny walk lol.. im not bloated at all, my friends say my face got a little chubby but i dont see it, i also take .25mg arimidex tabs ED because i had gyno symptoms pop up but i think thats just in my genetics cuz i has small lumps behind my nipples from puberty, not bad enough to stop the cycle though and i have letro to run after i complete my pct.. i'm on week 10 and im up 32lbs today all being solid muscle.. plan on going 13 weeks.

----------


## Silent-lemon

32 lbs, those are some serious gains.

so obviously the Arimidex is not messing with your gains.

Thanks for the response man.....keep posting!

great play by play thread for people to see what results can be achieved through some hard work.

Cheers

----------


## 6ft5

Very impressive gaines! Wish I could eat like that. I used to, I think I'm gettn to old. Now I feel like I have to keep my fat intake low. LUCKY!!

----------


## pskyle

this is some amazing progress gj man

----------


## trooper1978

what was your start weight and b/f % and what is your end of cycle weight and b/f% ?

----------


## alphadog

> what was your start weight and b/f % and what is your end of cycle weight and b/f% ?


My start weight was 173.. I weighed in this morning at 208.. I can't be so sure on my bf because I didn't use the calipers I just went by the electronic hand held thing, I didn't check it when I first started but when I was only maybe 2 weeks in I was at 8%.. I read now like 9% but look even leaner because of all the added muscle mass.. I still have almost 4 weeks left so it will be like a 13 week cycle just because I'm finishing up my last 2 bottles.. I also started taking winny tabs at 100mg/ED for my last 4 weeks, see how that works out.. I started wednesday and have put on a little more weight after I thought I had plateud* or however you spell it..

----------


## trooper1978

sweet man! DONT use those electronic things cause my mate used them said he was 20%+ b/f and he is actually 6%b/f hahaha we used them to have a laugh as we knew they wouldnt work. Calpiers are the best reading unless you go into one of those water tank things.

----------


## rocheey

> sweet man! DONT use those electronic things cause my mate used them said he was 20%+ b/f and he is actually 6%b/f hahaha we used them to have a laugh as we knew they wouldnt work. Calpiers are the best reading unless you go into one of those water tank things.


Hmmm, I think had much the same skewed results. They told me I was up around 20%, and Im more cut than pics Im seeing of guys who say they are 12% (but Im not quite as cut as AlphaDog ...)

----------


## polly56

Hey how were your strength gains over the course of this cycle?

----------


## Nerdraged

very nice results.

----------


## alphadog

> Hey how were your strength gains over the course of this cycle?



Strength is way up.. I don't have exact numbers for how much it went up but I feel extremely strong.. I jumped into the cycle early after I came back after an injury.. I added a lot of muscle mass which was my goal.. I'm up 35 pounds and feel I could have gotten even bigger if I had lifted with the same type of intensity as I have learned to do now... I feel intensity is definately the key to bodybuilding.. So on my next cycle a few months from now I plan to really take that next step to arnold status and get to 250 solid..

----------


## oldschoolfitness

dude if you hit 250 you'll be a beast!! go for it and keep us posted good luck

----------


## alphadog

> dude if you hit 250 you'll be a beast!! go for it and keep us posted good luck



Yeah being just about 210 now at 6'2, I feel and usually am the biggest guy in the room other than the security lol.. My next cycle I think I'm gonna go wit deca and test-c.. Even though I went wit prop this cycle and got such good results..

----------


## alphadog

This is me at 208

----------


## 6ft5

Deca and test will put alota size on you, Imo. I'm thinkn about doin anuther deca test run next year. I got knee problems and I liked the way it lubed me up last year. And I put on decent size. I hit 248 easy and got pretty strong. I never max out any more, so no tellen how strong I really got. But the weight I workout with and bumped up was pretty easy by the end.

----------


## alphadog

> Deca and test will put alota size on you, Imo. I'm thinkn about doin anuther deca test run next year. I got knee problems and I liked the way it lubed me up last year. And I put on decent size. I hit 248 easy and got pretty strong. I never max out any more, so no tellen how strong I really got. But the weight I workout with and bumped up was pretty easy by the end.


How much weight did you put on wit the test n deca ?? What kind of test and how many mg per week of test and deca??

----------


## 6ft5

> How much weight did you put on wit the test n deca?? What kind of test and how many mg per week of test and deca??


I've been a lot bigger natty. I'm just gettn older so I wanted a little help and my knee was jacked.. Actually I think I hit from 230 to 252..I think I put on 22lbs first cycle didn't really know sht eather. I ate 5-6x a day plus protien/ fruit after workouts. Always a pretty clean diet. Multi,black powder,war. Did it after lossing weight for a cycle. 400dec, 10wks 500T-E 10wks---11 and 12wk @250wk only injected 1x a week too. I know pretty dum. Think lost 8lbs post. Now I float between 238 and 243. Cyp kinda scares me. I know its not much longer than E but that's just me.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Lookin thick slick... nice. keep it up...

----------


## alphadog

> I've been a lot bigger natty. I'm just gettn older so I wanted a little help and my knee was jacked.. Actually I think I hit from 230 to 252..I think I put on 22lbs first cycle didn't really know sht eather. I ate 5-6x a day plus protien/ fruit after workouts. Always a pretty clean diet. Multi,black powder,war. Did it after lossing weight for a cycle. 400dec, 10wks 500T-E 10wks---11 and 12wk @250wk only injected 1x a week too. I know pretty dum. Think lost 8lbs post. Now I float between 238 and 243. Cyp kinda scares me. I know its not much longer than E but that's just me.


Yeah I put on 35lbs first cycle still with almost 2 weeks left, not sure yet how much ill keep.. I have my pct lined up so I hope to lose less than 10 pounds, I'm also gonna start doin some cardio for the summer to slim up even more.. Next cycle I wanna go with like 750mg test and 500mg deca a week.. I had no sides other than slight gyno in my left nipple which I hope I can reverse with letro.. Why are you scared or cyp ??? I could always go back to prop cuz I had such good results with it but it will cost me a shit load for a 750mg/week cycle for 12 weeks

----------


## 6ft5

> Yeah I put on 35lbs first cycle still with almost 2 weeks left, not sure yet how much ill keep.. I have my pct lined up so I hope to lose less than 10 pounds, I'm also gonna start doin some cardio for the summer to slim up even more.. Next cycle I wanna go with like 750mg test and 500mg deca a week.. I had no sides other than slight gyno in my left nipple which I hope I can reverse with letro.. Why are you scared or cyp ??? I could always go back to prop cuz I had such good results with it but it will cost me a shit load for a 750mg/week cycle for 12 weeks


Well its just the ester and the water weight. I was runnin sust a earlier this year. A buddy of mine said it was bunk. And I was on week 4 I had test flue week one. And started gettn pumped by week 3 and I talked to him on week 4. So he's a big mo fo and is on all the time. So I did 250 week 5 and I was gona stop runnin it. Week 5 guess it kicked in constant boners. Week 6 did 250 and that's it I jacked up my cycle. Shoulda stayed on. Off for 3 weeks then started runnin prop. And dam that's a lot of oil ew. I'm on beggining week 3. I like it cuz I can feel it between shots. Got it from same place its painless too. WEIRD.. I've been bumpin it 1st week 100mg eod. 2nd week 125 eod I'm looken and feelin ok. This week 150 eod. Next week 175 eod. I'm just messen w it to see how bloated I get. Just gona go 8 weeks. I'm gona cut up alittle week 6 7 8. I have sum old winn that I tried to shoot. 1/2 cc put a huge knot in my delt for a week. Lmao I'm gona eat it. Gona do 50ed till out then pct. My brain says stop at week 6. But to me its like runnin 8 on and 3 off then 8 on. No biggie.. I like the prop cuz pct is only 2days after last pin. I didn't like waiting 4-5wks for it to kick in. Then I be off till my next one. After blood work and all. I'm plannen a deca 400 10wk/4wk prop kicker 500 and test e 500 12wk/masteron , with sum hcg . Still researching. It will prob take me a bit to get that one together. Lol! Sorry for the long story.

----------


## alphadog

> Well its just the ester and the water weight. I was runnin sust a earlier this year. A buddy of mine said it was bunk. And I was on week 4 I had test flue week one. And started gettn pumped by week 3 and I talked to him on week 4. So he's a big mo fo and is on all the time. So I did 250 week 5 and I was gona stop runnin it. Week 5 guess it kicked in constant boners. Week 6 did 250 and that's it I jacked up my cycle. Shoulda stayed on. Off for 3 weeks then started runnin prop. And dam that's a lot of oil ew. I'm on beggining week 3. I like it cuz I can feel it between shots. Got it from same place its painless too. WEIRD.. I've been bumpin it 1st week 100mg eod. 2nd week 125 eod I'm looken and feelin ok. This week 150 eod. Next week 175 eod. I'm just messen w it to see how bloated I get. Just gona go 8 weeks. I'm gona cut up alittle week 6 7 8. I have sum old winn that I tried to shoot. 1/2 cc put a huge knot in my delt for a week. Lmao I'm gona eat it. Gona do 50ed till out then pct. My brain says stop at week 6. But to me its like runnin 8 on and 3 off then 8 on. No biggie.. I like the prop cuz pct is only 2days after last pin. I didn't like waiting 4-5wks for it to kick in. Then I be off till my next one. After blood work and all. I'm plannen a deca 400 10wk/4wk prop kicker 500 and test e 500 12wk/masteron, with sum hcg. Still researching. It will prob take me a bit to get that one together. Lol! Sorry for the long story.



Lol your a mess bro hahahah... I'm afraid to jump in and out of a cycle like that.. I'm 24 and my dick works like a porNstar, takes a lot to get me pumped up.. So my worst fear is not being able to get it up... I've never had blood work done for my test levels and shit.. What do I ask for when I go to a blood testing place ?? I'm on arimidex .25mg/ed so I'm sure that takes care of any bloating.. Can't wait till my next cycle... Probably gonna take 3 months off after my PCT, so it the right way u know..

----------


## 6ft5

Its not that messy lol! All the rambling is due to A.D.D. Ronnie Rolland advocates 8 on 2 off 8on w intermitent hcg use I'm ordering hcg next week. And w sust I'm pretty shure that the cyp and iso cap, in the sust never got over 350mg wk and I'm just now shutting down. I've been w my girl for bout 3yrs if my junk don't work I'll just pop in sum asian porn and 60mg viagra and get on it. The reason for the blood work is for all the PH's I know my natty test Is low low already. I can tell..and for the blood test get the whole pannel (everything) there is a doc in my town that can do all this, I got a buddy w a scrip that didn't even get blood work dun and doc got him on 200cyp ew. Got anuther buddy doin 1000mg wk,GH,deca from anuther doc. That's crazy!

----------


## alphadog

When you think I should get bloodwork done ?? Ill be starting my PCT in just over a week or so.. It will be a 12 week cycle, I read that its best to do time on=time off.. Your saying doing a 8 week cycle with then 2 weeks off is same then to jump back on ??

----------


## alphadog

When you think I should get bloodwork done ?? Ill be starting my PCT in just over a week or so.. It will be a 12 week cycle, I read that its best to do time on=time off.. Your saying doing a 8 week cycle with then 2 weeks off is same then to jump back on ?? Also how would I know if my natty test n everything is completely shut down ??

----------


## 6ft5

You are correct. I'm shure I am a little off the mark but I don't care. The time off is to let the recepters clear for additional gaines past the so called 8 wk mark. Also think ronnie has his peeps run a trt dose for those 2 wks wich in my case I had sum cyp in me. And the prop kicks in quick. Everyones diffrent some gain in pct. The only reason I did it my way was it woulda been pointless to pct when the gear just kicked in. 
U doin 2 days post injectin for pct? If it were me and I wanted to runn on anuther cycle I'd wait probobly 4wks post pct, then all blood work. If normal kick off anuther then use that test as a baseline. Or wait. I'd wana know sooner just in case sunthing is wrong. U don't have to start anuther safest bet wait then blood work again before cycle. Think that's gona be my new protocal cuz if I could I'd be on all the time. Lol! Cholest,freeT,E2 you know all the important sht. If not good go back in 2wks check again or your dock will make an oppt. And prob a scrip for sumthin he thinks will work.

----------


## alphadog

just finished my 12th and final week.. weighed in at 209 this morning.. some pics after a shoulder n tri workout... what do you guys think i need to compete??? sorry no leg shots as i dont have a good full length mirror, but they are a work in progress... probably my weakness along with my chest, but not that weak

----------


## alphadog

i also do no cardio so my abs and lower back could be a lot more cut easily if i started..

----------


## bjpennnn

thats a lot of weight gain for one cycle looks good on you.

----------


## mattguy2010

Nice progress man! Would you be willing to answer a few questions for me? Interested in doing a similar cycle.

Thanks bro
Matt
[email protected]

----------


## alphadog

> Nice progress man! Would you be willing to answer a few questions for me? Interested in doing a similar cycle.
> 
> Thanks bro
> Matt
> [email protected]


You can pm me if u want or go ahead and just ask

----------


## mattguy2010

Where did you buy your supplies? Approx cost?
Any side effects?
Do you have to gradually decrease dose or just stop?

Thanks man

----------


## 6ft5

Good progress man! You still look pretty lean. If you ever hit 250 you will def be a beast!! You will prob change your workouts in pct to keep the cortisol down. If you do or want to, Twist was talkin to ty about it and it sounded like a pretty good plan. Also I'm at 75mg ed its way better than eod. Bumping to 100ed on sat. Keep us posted!

----------


## danielli

> Nice progress man! Would you be willing to answer a few questions for me? Interested in doing a similar cycle.
> 
> Thanks bro
> Matt
> @yahoo.com


If I were you, I'd edit your post and remove your email...you're setting yourself up to get scammed bro.

----------


## alphadog

> Where did you buy your supplies? Approx cost?
> Any side effects?
> Do you have to gradually decrease dose or just stop?
> 
> Thanks man


I won't list my source... The approx cost with chems and pins was probably around 800 or so.. No sides.. I did not decrease my dosage I only upped it in the middle... I just came off so we'll see what happens

----------


## alphadog

> Good progress man! You still look pretty lean. If you ever hit 250 you will def be a beast!! You will prob change your workouts in pct to keep the cortisol down. If you do or want to, Twist was talkin to ty about it and it sounded like a pretty good plan. Also I'm at 75mg ed its way better than eod. Bumping to 100ed on sat. Keep us posted!


Yeah I'm gonna change up my routine.. A started out with more exercises n more sets. Then went to less sets n less exercises but mostly compound movements.. What do you think is appropriate for pct ?? I was doin 100mg/ED for a few weeks it was nice.. Next cycle I wanna be closer to 1000mg/week

----------


## kameng_41

i read in some other forum that:

The PoWeR PCT Program
The PCT program outlined below represents what I consider to be an ideal and effective post-cycle program. It was developed by the doctors at the Program for Wellness Restoration (PoWeR), who have a formidable history helping patients recover normal hormonal functioning following steroid therapy. One of the key doctors on this program, Dr. Michael Scally, claims to have successfully treated more than 100 cases of hypogonadism/hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism, and is very well known in the field of androgen replacement therapy. PoWeR published this program as part of a recent clinical study, which involved 19 healthy male subjects who were taking supraphysiological (highly suppressive) doses of testosterone cypionate and nandrolone decanoate for 12 weeks. Their HPGA Normalization Protocol focuses on the combined use of HCG , Nolvadex ' and Clomid, and is perhaps the only clinically documented post-cycle therapy program to be found in the medical literature (it is amazing how little attention has been paid to hormone normalization in clinical medicine). The most notable variation from a classic PCT stack, such that I have been a longtime supporter of, is the combined use of two anti-estrogens. In this case I cannot say that there is disadvantage to such use; perhaps it is indeed the better option.
Examining the program closely, we note that the testes are hit hard with HCG at the onset of therapy. Its intake however, is limited to only 16 days. The doctor, undoubtedly recognize that when HCG is taken for toe long or at too high a dosage, it can desensitize the Lh receptor. This would only further exacerbate the post cycle problem, not help it. Anti-estrogens are used during and after HCG, with a dosage of 10 mg of Nolvadex anc 100 mg of Clomid per day rounding out this complimeH of drugs. Clomid is used for a shorter period of time tha Nolvadex, likely because of the desensitizing effect it to' can have (on the pituitary gland) with continued Use
Among other things, these two anti-estrogens will continue to foster LH release as testosterone levels start to go back up, as well as combat any potential estrogenic side effects that may be caused by HCG's up-regulation <I testicular aromatase activity.350 Although in the first couple of weeks the anti-estrogens probably do very little they should be much more helpful towards the middle and end of the program. During this clinical investigation: normal hormonal function was restored in all subjects,I within 45 days of drug cessation.

----------


## 6ft5

> Yeah I'm gonna change up my routine.. A started out with more exercises n more sets. Then went to less sets n less exercises but mostly compound movements.. What do you think is appropriate for pct ?? I was doin 100mg/ED for a few weeks it was nice.. Next cycle I wanna be closer to 1000mg/week


Well if u havnt been runnin hcg or don't have any. Just the usual protocal nolva/comid. After pct if not in gear maybe dose up w hcg theropy..or run a longer pct 5-6wks at a lower dose or nolva only... I was also wondering how were gaines after week 8 for you, compared to the first? And mr rose made a chart the other day to show test levels and at 700mg wk levels were slightly over 500 steady, someware around 535?

----------


## alphadog

> Well if u havnt been runnin hcg or don't have any. Just the usual protocal nolva/comid. After pct if not in gear maybe dose up w hcg theropy..or run a longer pct 5-6wks at a lower dose or nolva only... I was also wondering how were gaines after week 8 for you, compared to the first? *And mr rose made a chart the other day to show test levels and at 700mg wk levels were slightly over 500 steady, someware around 535*?


so what are you saying? upping the dosage to 700 your only getting 535 out of it ?? i started hcg in my 4th week i believe and continued till the end of my cycle i did 250ius every 3rd day, stopped my balls from shrinking, probably should have ran it from the start.. im off the hcg now, gonna go clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20.. wut you think ?? maybe run the nolva an extra week ? im starting PCT tonight.. i felt a little less focused in the gym tonight but being on my feet all day running around im sure didnt help, im usually less busy..

----------


## alphadog

oo and i gained most of my weight by week 8 ide say.. but after week 8 i still gained almost 10 pounds.. for this being my first cycle i learned about intensity, i really think intensity and diet are the 2 most important factors.. and also after watching PUMPING IRON for the first time since high school that really helped me see what it takes, arnold really is motivating, TRAIN LIKE A CHAMPION !!!

----------


## IMunchRoidz

just wondering bro, how old are u?

----------


## 6ft5

> oo and i gained most of my weight by week 8 ide say.. but after week 8 i still gained almost 10 pounds.. for this being my first cycle i learned about intensity, i really think intensity and diet are the 2 most important factors.. and also after watching PUMPING IRON for the first time since high school that really helped me see what it takes, arnold really is motivating, TRAIN LIKE A CHAMPION !!!


I'm no expert but, you should be gtg! I think that's why you gained so much, cuz you ran hcg . You prob never shut down all the way??
Arnold is the man!!
yes to the 535 the threads called ?propinate ed injection vs eod..by mr rose, this dude is smart as hell! It was like last week so should be able to find I don't know how to paste links on my black berry. My dam laptops jacked my dog ate the cord and I havnt been using it, took it to my dads he has the same kind, plugged it in and the screen is broke for the second time. I'm pist! that's all like over 200 bucks! Did I say I'm pist yet!

----------


## alphadog

> just wondering bro, how old are u?


24 years old

----------


## vaders4

Great progress man! Props to you for keeping it updated. Now keep us updated through PCT!! with pictures!!!!!

Everyone always skips the PCT/Pics updates.. Even if you lose 10lbs you'll still look great!!


You were pretty damn skinny before @ 180lbs and 6'2.. Now you look nice and solid.


I'm getting ready to do my first cycle.. I'm 6ft 180ish (depends on the time of day haha) hoping to break into the 200s.. I'm going to do 10-12wks of test c (500mg a week) and I plan to keep a detailed log just as you did.

Keep up the good work!!

----------


## Jahcuree

Nice log brother. Looked like you gained some gnarly veins along with the massive weight and size. 

Sick transformation dude. 

Agreed, ^ Please keep us updated as to retained gains after PCT.

----------


## methyl

Insane GAINS! _How much your bench increase with that 27lb body mass gain?_

----------


## alphadog

> Nice log brother. Looked like you gained some gnarly veins along with the massive weight and size. 
> 
> Sick transformation dude. 
> 
> Agreed, ^ Please keep us updated as to retained gains after PCT.


Yeah man I lost a few pounds from 208 to 205 already but it was water, I see more lines now and you can see a lottttttt of veins, ill take some pics

----------


## alphadog

> Insane GAINS! _How much your bench increase with that 27lb body mass gain?_


Well I jumped on the cycle early after coming back from an injury and 6 month absence from the gym and started out benching 135.. And last week I put up 225 10 times no problem

----------


## vaders4

how are you feeling?

----------


## alphadog

> how are you feeling?



Weighin in at 202... Shed a bunch of water, I was more bloated than I realized.. I've gotten a little weaker, training aggressiveness has gone down.. Will get some pics up soon

----------


## matty boy

nice gains...looken good bro....iam takeing suston 270 and this is my 8th week and only gained 13lbs....we will see at the end of my cycle...

----------


## RED26

> nice gains...looken good bro....iam takeing suston 270 and this is my 8th week and only gained 13lbs....we will see at the end of my cycle...


It's SUSTANON , and it's 250, not 270. 
How much are you using? Are you using only sust? 8th week and only 13lbs seems quite strange... And take in consideration that a lot from what you gain from that kind of test it's only water retention... 

I wonder if you're eating like you should be.

----------


## alphadog

here we go the awaited PCT pics and update.. i am 2 weeks into PCT.. weight went from 208 at my peak to 200 pounds current.. i have been at 200 pounds for probably a week now and hopefully this is where i stay haha.. what a difference training on roids is.. now that i'm off i can really appreciate how great the feeling is training on roids.. now that i'm off i feel human again haha.. well time on time off then i'll be back, prop and deca cycle..

----------


## vaders4

Awesome progress! How is your sex drive? Are you depressed @ all?

----------


## alphadog

my sex drive is definately down back to normal. not depressed at all... just wanting to get back on another cycle to gain more muscle.. when i was on cycle i didnt realize at the time how horney i was or how anabolic i was but once your off you can feel the difference, it's not depressing lol it just reminds yourself that you are human haha and to appreciate the time on cycle

----------


## vaders4

> my sex drive is definately down back to normal. not depressed at all... just wanting to get back on another cycle to gain more muscle.. when i was on cycle i didnt realize at the time how horney i was or how anabolic i was but once your off you can feel the difference, it's not depressing lol it just reminds yourself that you are human haha and to appreciate the time on cycle



Right on.. I just found out today I have low test levels (like 80year old man low test).. can't wait to get on a cycle.. for life hahah

----------


## alphadog

4 weeks since my last shot.. Weighed in at 205 today, down only 3 pounds from my peak at 208... Who says you cant keep almost every pound !?!?!?  :Bbiwin:

----------


## oldschoolfitness

the deca should blow you up bro. i don't think you will loose that lean build though. some people don't like deca because of the water but with your base you should reap the benefits good luck

----------


## Mar-Vell

Dude post some before/after data please

----------


## notsureifsrs

Can you post full test prop cycle info
like doses for how long + full pct info
and age 
height 
weight 

and maybe measurements if you have some 
thanks

----------


## alphadog

> Can you post full test prop cycle info
> like doses for how long + full pct info
> and age 
> height 
> weight 
> 
> and maybe measurements if you have some 
> thanks



13 week cycle 
PCT- Clomid 100/50/50 Nolvadex 40/40/40/20

AGE- 24
HEIGHT- 6'2
WEIGHT- start 173 peak 208 current 202

Started the cycle i think March 15th with ED injections at 75mg. I upped it to 100mg/ED for maybe 2 or 3 weeks but then went back down to 75mg. Saw more results with the 100mg. Injections went for 13 weeks then PCT for 4 weeks and finished a week or so ago. Overall a great experience. Can't wait to cycle again.

----------


## MrGreen

YOu for sure made some good solid gains. 

If you dont mind me asking why decca? If you gained some water with you could always run something to combat that. Ever consider tren over the decca?

----------


## alphadog

> YOu for sure made some good solid gains. 
> 
> If you dont mind me asking why decca? If you gained some water with you could always run something to combat that. Ever consider tren over the decca?


I did run arimidex at .25mgs ED... For my second cycle deca is the usual choice.. Tren is for later down the road... Still trying to put on mass... My next cycle starting in october is prop deca and dbol

----------


## alphadog

Weighed in at 208 today... Peaked at 208 on cycle, dropped to 202 during PCT now back up to 208... Looking to get to 215 by october when I start my next cycle !!!

----------


## ineedsome

Wow, great results man. Nice gains.

Good Luck with getting to 215.

----------


## bezzy

nice results my next cycle is goin to be a cutter try lean up.. if u have any advice would b good  :Smilie:

----------


## alphadog

> nice results my next cycle is goin to be a cutter try lean up.. if u have any advice would b good


Ide say it all lies on your diet and training intensity buddy.. Those are the 2 most important factors imo

----------


## timguyperson

Mate awesome work!

I have a quick question though. Do you guys reckon I could achieve this sort of body without steroids ? I'm currently 6ft 1.5" and 181lbs with low body fat (ectomorph). Do you reckon I could ever gain 20-30lbs of muscle naturally over the next few years?

This is the sort of body and the sort of weight that I'm aiming for.

----------


## alphadog

> Mate awesome work!
> 
> I have a quick question though. Do you guys reckon I could achieve this sort of body without steroids ? I'm currently 6ft 1.5" and 181lbs with low body fat (ectomorph). Do you reckon I could ever gain 20-30lbs of muscle naturally over the next few years?
> 
> This is the sort of body and the sort of weight that I'm aiming for.


You can definitely achieve those gains staying natural. I believe it will just take a lot longer than 3 months.

----------


## rc_p90

some sick gains bro

----------


## GEM_69

Wow, awesome thread dude. This thread gets me really excited for my first cycle. Gonna run 30mg/day dbol and 500 mgs test e for 12 weeks. Hope to have gains simmilar to yours. Cant wait to feel the power of roids so I can train harder then I do now. thanks for posting pics all the way through.

----------


## alphadog

> Wow, awesome thread dude. This thread gets me really excited for my first cycle. Gonna run 30mg/day dbol and 500 mgs test e for 12 weeks. Hope to have gains simmilar to yours. Cant wait to feel the power of roids so I can train harder then I do now. thanks for posting pics all the way through.


Thanks bro.. Good luck on ur cycle.. Just wait till my d-bol/deca /test cycle starting october 1st.. Full log and with the base that I have now It should be pretty extreme.. I'm feeling big now so I am going to be keeping with a clean diet to make sure I make pure lean gains.

----------


## jimi1

Great thread man.

I'm 185 5'11 right now looking to start my 1st cycle like yours with 75mg prop ED. Did you try 150 EOD or was it always 75 ED? Also, what will I need for PCT? I have HCG , Adex, Clomid and Nolva on hand.

----------


## MrO_55

wow great thread and great results

congrats bro

----------


## kappaz0

> Started at 173lbs in the second and third pics, and in pic 1 and four I'm about 195.. And today I weighed in at 200lbs !!!



Impressive!!!

----------


## junior21804

excellent gains!!!!
traps are coming in huge and the vascularity is coming in nice!!!
can u eat more?? ide add some oatmeal and protien mix in there b4 liftn just to get some more calories and protien in you!!!!
my email is [email protected] ide be happy to give u my diet complete and my lifting routine if youde like it??
also egg whites international is a good way to get some easy protein if you can afford an omelet maker for 10$ makes life simple!!!

----------


## Stephen73ta

Great cycle man! Sweet gains too. I would of waited until you recovered more from your injury though. So you would of seen more strength gains. I'm on a similar cycle and have put on 17 lbs so far. Got 4 weeks left. Would love to put on 30 or so ha!

----------


## Hard2Gain

Man, your cycle went very well. I can't imagine pinning ED with Prop. I seem to get really sore from this stuff and typcially within hours of pinning. Trust me, I am in the medical field and know a few things about pinning, IV's, surgery.... My body just seems to get crazy sore. My first pin was in my R quad and I was frickn limping for 4 days! I have since switched to my delts and out of the 6 times I have pinned this stuff so far, only two of them left me with a slight pain. The other four have simply felt like someone punched me as hard as they could! The stuff is great though!

----------


## Stephen73ta

My gear hasn't really been all that painful and I agree the quads are definitely the most painful!

----------


## NYJitsu

nice gains bro, i just got my prop yesterday, and looking forward to getting started..

----------


## texasmk4

sick transformation

----------


## dec11

> to be honest i dont calculate the exact numbers.. i do my best to eat as much protein, fat, and carbs as i feel is good.. of course i shoot for like 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per pound i weigh.. my day usually looks like this:
> 
> wake up- banana and protein shake with whole milk
> 
> 1.5 hours later- egg sandwich or usually turkey swiss mayo on whole wheat bagel
> 
> 3 hours later- usually biggest fatty mean like a cheesesteak sandwich or a turkey club on whole wheat
> 
> 3 hours later- turkey on whole wheat with mayo 3 slices bread
> ...


im amazed your gaining on that diet, its piss poor!!!! wheres the solid proteins?

----------


## terraj

> im amazed your gaining on that diet, its piss poor!!!! wheres the solid proteins?



You known I as doing some reading on this recently....and aminos are aminos. IMO

----------


## dec11

> You known I as doing some reading on this recently....and aminos are aminos. IMO


true but liquid protein in whey is a quick fix and excess is wasted, chicken etc will release slowly and gradually into the system feeding it over a prolonged period, i know what id prefer.........

----------


## lestat88

strong gains, keep up the good work

----------


## adamjames

u look good man, carbs r maybe a bit low if you have fast metabolism like you say, ive got similar build and need 400 gs to gain any weight at all, without roids that is... id cut the banana out post workout fruit doesent spike very much, dextrose is 3 times more effective for that window of opportunity

----------


## SSS33

How old r u alphadog?

----------


## JAB1

Sounds like you had a great cycle. Dont want this to be taken the wrong way but I have a serious question. It seems like every post I see when someone is 165lb to 175 lb at over 6 foot, they get ragged on for not being ready for aas. But you were only 173 when you started and have not recieved one negative comment on using. I do get that everyone can see your avi and see that you were in good shape to start, so maybe thats it. Just curious as to the difference between you gettin alot of support and congrats where most people that are over 6 foot at 173 seem to get none. Once again this is not meant to be a troll post, just wondering as I am shorter than you but similar stats and am doing my research. Thanks and congrats on your gains.

----------

